# proper way to prepare flounder



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

!st step!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You are correct, that has to happen first


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

head shot !!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Can't wait!!!!!!!


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

Looks good!!!!!! BOSS


----------



## surffisher (Apr 19, 2010)

you seem to be missing the other steps there


----------

